# Need help in buying a high flying pigeon



## sriki (Jul 11, 2010)

I planning to bring home a pair for adoption. I have past experience of dealing with pigeons. But still need your help!

I need help on a few questions.

1. I need a pigeon with high flying capability. I love to see them fly for hours in high skies. I need a pair something like which goes out of the cage in the morning and only (possibly) return in the evening. This is because my parents would mind a little if it always stays in the cage.

I am planning to go for breeds like tumblers, tippler or roller. Is my option correct leeping in mind the aboce points.

2. As I live in a rented house it is mostly sure that I would vacate in a few years. So is it possible to relocate the birds to another place successfully without giving a chance to fly back to my old place.

3. I love white pigeons and also brown mixed with white. Will high flying pigeons come with the color apart from grey

Please help


----------

